# Off Limits Areas in Blackwater



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone know why the area upriver from Carpenter's Park on the left (west) side of the Blackwater River is off limits? There are two huge signs that say something to the effect of "Do Not Enter - No boats, swimming, diving, etc." I know the land belongs to the state and I was wondering if they are doing some kind of research there or something...


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*off limits*

It was an A. R. C, park, fishing area for handicapped adults, call arc in santa rosa they should tell you about it, Max.


----------

